# My (soon to be) little girl!!



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

So I should be picking up Spike's little sister tomorrow or Wednesday in San Antonio. I'm so incredibly excited! She is the cutest little booger I've ever seen. I think she may be as cute as Spike (but don't tell him I said that!). Here's her pic:








For her name, I'm thinking:
sadie
zoe
xiomara/samara
sophie
Any opinions on names?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

super cute, i think i would pick sophie.. spike and sophie sounds cute together


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats and what a looker she is!  I've always liked the name Zoe.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! She is so cute (not that I'm biased or anything!) I'm thinking she looks like a Sophie too, but I'll definitely wait until I meet her (TOMORROW!!) to decide. Ohmigosh. I'm completely excited. She just turned 8 weeks. I'm so excited to have a baby finally! I will be picking her up tomorrow. I will let you know how it turns out and what I decide to name her.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations! She is so cute!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG she is so CUTE! I vote for Samara  ...Means "guardian," "protected by God," or "night talk." 

Def more pics are required asap lol :mrgreen: 


You peeps are making me want a wee baby hedgie :twisted:


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Once I think I have a name settled, I change my mind haha. This could get complicated :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd pick Terra (which I know isn't on your list XD) but that's just me cause i'm weird about animal names XD


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know about the name, but I do think she's the most precious little girl ever ( you know, aside from Delia  ) and I'm super excited for new pictures and your new creations for her and the like.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I just got back from picking her up and she is precious!! She is 7 weeks old today and she is tiny! She is so sweet too - she hasn't balled up or hissed at me yet! It's crazy. And she loves the bag I made for her. I will post pics of it later (the fabric is to die for!). I do have a couple of questions. She is currently on Purina Kitten but I would like to switch her over to CSFCLS kitten formula. I need to wait two weeks before I start switching her over, right? My other question is about her dryness. I know I should wait a couple weeks before bathing her (right?), but can I put a couple of drops of vitamin e oil on her back until then to help with the dryness?
And I think I've decided she looks like a Sophie  I'm in love


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

YAY Spike & Sophie!!  I love it... i would personally wait before making the food chanegs & bathing like you said  i dont think a little EVOO or vitamin E would hurt though. pics soon please!!!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! I'm a nervous mommy all over again! i will try to post pics tonight.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: My new little girl, Sophie *

Hey everyone,
I have some pics of my little Sophie for you  She's so photogenic 








I looove this one! It looks like she's waving 
























I love that one. It's like "My quills are sooo heavy, momma!"








I just love her coloring/markings! She couldn't be more perfect if I had colored her myself :haha:








exploring...








I wish this pic weren't so blurry, it's my fav!
























"Mommy, I'm so sleepy! Can I go sleep now?"








Look how tiny she is!! 








Her quarantine/vacation cage. It's a super pet large. After her 30 days are up, she's going to be in the bottom level of the fn, below Spike. And please ignore the poopy wheel (she ran last night! and only pooped in the wheel! what a good little girl!)
Whew! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aaand here's a really cute pic I just took of her sleeping on me  








She is absolutely precious


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh! What a sweet girl! She is going to be so happy with you and Spike!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She is sooo adorable! I love her little temporary set up too, very cute


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, guys! She is so cute when she sleeps. She contorts into all these weird poses whereas Spike only splats when he sleeps. And I thought that fabric in her temp cage was just perfect for a little girl. And it's so soft too! She has a whole set (liner, blankie, bag) made out of it and she seems to really love her bag. I'm so happy I decided to get her. She's so much more mellow than Spike, too. He has to dig and crawl around before he'll fall asleep on me, and she'll just plop down, and contort in her sleep <3


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

How precious! I'm so happy for you. Now you've got a whole hedgie family!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's so precious!! I love how she sleeps. Like a little movie star. Those little feet!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Isn't she so adorable. I'll admit I'm totally biased, but still. It doesn't hurt that she's totally tiny. She just turned 7 weeks yesterday! She's not even half of Spike's size, and he's not too big (I don't think...) I love how relaxed she is - she hasn't hissed at me once and she's been camped out on me since about 2 pm sleeping away  what a little cuddlebug  
I'm quite happy with my little family now haha. Who needs human children when you have hedgies, right??


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha i have to agree, pets are way better than children :lol: 
Norma was around the same size when i brought her home..


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

She is teensy! I'm really enjoying having a baby 
She had her first bath this morning. She pooped in her hedgiebag and then rolled in it or something, so she had poop all in her quills (eww...). She did NOT enjoy her bath too much at first, but then got used to it and let me take the toothbrush to her with very little fuss. I wrapped her in a warm washcloth after her bath and she snuggled right in 

On a side note, is it normal for them to poop where they sleep? Spike has never done that, so I'm a little worried :?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hedgies don't poop where they sleep, but babies have very little control over the bowels. Harvey used to poop on me all the time. He stopped when he got more control and I like to think that he stopped because he loves me now. :roll: In fact tonight, he was so squirmy. Usually he just crawls up my shoulder and takes a nap. So, I got his playpen out, his toys, put his wheel in......turns out he just had to go potty.  Thank you Harvey! I appreciate that I'm no longer the litter box! :lol: 

She'll have better control when she's older. Remember, when they're babies, everything is cute....even baby poop!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! That's what I figured, but I just wanted to check


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

dose wittle feeeeeettt
SO CUTE!
I love her coloring too!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i have also seen poop end up in an odd place.... partly on Norma's back and the rest was stuck to the roof of the door to her hide :?: ..... my guess is that the poop went up the wheel and fell down on her back, its possible your baby went to sleep with a piece stuck on her back and then mushed it around while sleeping too :? :lol:


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, she did it again last night. Oh lordy... She smeared it all in her pretty little hedgie bag too, so I had to sew her up a new clean one tonight. Good thing they take all of 10 minutes  I'm glad she's so sweet. Totally makes up for it haha. Poor little baby is quilling right now too... She doesn't seem to miserable though (yet?). And yes, I love her feet!! They are precious, just like the rest of her. I'm in love <3


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

too cute, what an awesome hedgie mommy you are!!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks! She's an awesome hedgie baby


----------

